# Jobs



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I posted a thread the other day like this but it got removed because I put a link to my website (Sorry, I didn't know I wasn't allowed)...I am very curious as to what jobs you guys have as we know the GTR isn't cheap to run..

I own a pizza restaurant/takeaway in Saltdean, Brighton that focuses on using amazing local/Sussex produce, my own slow fermented dough, homemade mozzarella etc..

Anyone wanna spill the beans on your jobs?

(I plan to buy my first GTR later this year)

Paul


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a professional gigolo.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Own metal fabrication business.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Electrical engineer


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Coder...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Property development


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm a professional gigolo's body double.


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

Retired Pornstar


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Peacehavenboy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted a thread the other day like this but it got removed because I put a link to my website (Sorry, I didn't know I wasn't allowed)...I am very curious as to what jobs you guys have as we know the GTR isn't cheap to run..
> 
> ...



Whats the name of your place? May call in and say hello at some point


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TREG said:


> Whats the name of your place? May call in and say hello at some point


It's been edited out (not by me!).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm sure it includes all the required information for google.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Why the hell do you want to know what we all do for a living?

I'm calling a TROLL here people.....


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Only trying to be friendly as I was curious Trev.
No offence intended.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Government assassin. And I'm having a special offer this month.
Anyone for £3k. For £5k you can pick who it is.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i own a concrete company in rochdale 

precision poured concrete


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Astronaut


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Astronaut


I tried that too. He still gave me a ticket.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow....everything from pornstar to astronaut! ;-)


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Peacehavenboy said:


> Wow....everything from pornstar to astronaut! ;-)


Yes, quite a varied forum this one.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Peacehavenboy said:


> Be good to have a chat if you pop in mate.
> 
> Paul
> 
> ...





So are you holding a Gtr meet at your place? You should do:clap:


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd bloody love to mate! Many local guys on here?


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Government assassin. And I'm having a special offer this month.
> Anyone for £3k. For £5k you can pick who it is.


this explains why my work dried up your undercutting again

now on job seekers


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

This thread has been done before it was quite big. lol

PS: im a kept man


----------



## Bossgtr (Apr 1, 2012)

Road sweeper


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I tried that too. He still gave me a ticket.


Did you show him a picture of you flying the space shuttle


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have to say, if you only have one pizza place there must be a lot more money in pizzas than I though.

I'm not sure what I do for a living, but it seems to involve lots of time on car forums and drinking tea.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yep, just the one pizza place at the moment..


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Peacehavenboy said:


> Anyone wanna spill the beans on your jobs?


Web developer (self-employed) (available for hire!)



Peacehavenboy said:


> I own a pizza restaurant/takeaway in Saltdean, Brighton that focuses on using amazing local/Sussex produce, my own slow fermented dough, homemade mozzarella etc..


Is your dough recipe a secret? Mine never seems quite right when I make it!


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Good dough/finished product is a mixture of a few things....
1, Getting the correct flour strength.
2, A good fermentation period in the correct temperature range.
3, Developing the right amount of gluten during mixing that works well with your fermentation timeframe.
4, A sufficiently hydrated dough.
5, Hot, hot oven.

I can certainly help you tweek your current mixing method and recipe, just let me know in as much detail as possible.... what flour you use, what is the flours protein %, what recipe do you use? How long and where do you ferment your dough for? That will do for starters. 

Paul


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

arsehole or mobile phone manager, you guy's can pick


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Pornstar's stunt double


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Trainee Gynaecologist - I keep working at it!


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I should have expected all these jobs to be named!! haha


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Trainee Gynaecologist - I keep working at it!


You can do some work experience at our office


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a business that makes test tube babies - no really.


----------



## 888_76 (Sep 12, 2011)

Cisco Networking consultant (self employed) 

Moonlight as a chef =D


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Window Cleaning Business. Or " Vision Technicien ". I know i know how does a window cleaner afford a GTR. 17 Years of graft. I love my Job !


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DWC said:


> Window Cleaning Business. Or " Vision Technicien ". I know i know how does a window cleaner afford a GTR. 17 Years of graft. I love my Job !


If I see a GT-R driving about with ladders strapped to the roof I'll know who it is! :chuckle:


----------



## kuro (Mar 31, 2012)

Operator at an oil refinery


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

kuro said:


> Operator at an oil refinery


Nice one, can you change the recipe to V-power to make it 105RON without them knowing


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Currency Trader.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Night shift Operator in a solar powered light house.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> i own a concrete company in rochdale
> 
> precision poured concrete


No way, I live in Rochdale


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

JTJUDGE said:


> arsehole or mobile phone manager, you guy's can pick


ROFL! :chuckle:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Arcam said:


> No way, I live in Rochdale


yep honest guv , do you live in littlebourgh ?


----------



## kuro (Mar 31, 2012)

Anders_R35 said:


> Nice one, can you change the recipe to V-power to make it 105RON without them knowing


lol 

I would try but we don't supply Shell with V-Power


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> yep honest guv , do you live in littlebourgh ?


No, I am at the other end near Tesco, but you may well have seen my DMG MY11 around as I did some work in Littlebourgh.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Arcam said:


> No, I am at the other end near Tesco, but you may well have seen my DMG MY11 around as I did some work in Littlebourgh.


Will wave next time I see you, should be in a red one by next week, finace sorted out today sign the docs Monday, MIddlehurst paid on Tuesday pick it and try and a make another hole in the ozone layer


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Btw are you going to the Nurburg ring and spa in oct 8/9 ?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> Will wave next time I see you, should be in a red one by next week, finace sorted out today sign the docs Monday, MIddlehurst paid on Tuesday pick it and try and a make another hole in the ozone layer


Excellent :thumbsup: If you want to meet up anytime I am around most of the time.



dominic1 said:


> Btw are you going to the Nurburg ring and spa in oct 8/9 ?


That is certainly my plan, how could I pass up my 2 favourite circuits


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep need to have a chat, I went last year but would be better to go down with other like minded people


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> Yep need to have a chat, I went last year but would be better to go down with other like minded people


I have PMed you my contact details, feel free to call anytime.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Have to say, if you only have one pizza place there must be a lot more money in pizzas than I though.
> 
> I'm not sure what I do for a living, but it seems to involve lots of time on car forums and drinking tea.


Between 80-200 pizzas a day, 6 days a week, average spend £9-14 = GTR!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

dominic1 said:


> yep honest guv , do you live in littlebourgh ?


I was born in Littlebourgh!


----------

